# Project: Red Herring



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive started with a generic and pretty badly built rig and what can you exect for something that cost 10 quid? Ive started with this from scratch theres no precut windows no precut bezels hell i even i had to cut a ruddy great big hole to fit my fan in the back before i could even install my rig. 

So heres the plan:
I wanna ad a side window, like everyone else
i like the idea of fitting a fan in that window for my hd 4850
ive already cut a hole in the back to fit my fan
i had to cut bits out just to fit my gpu and tv card
i want to find some mesh 5.25" bay covers and put fans behind them,
i like the idea of cutting the top bit out under the handle and putting a window in but i dnt no how far my psu goes 
and i may even ad a window on the other side an there aint much blocking my mobo from the back its just a thin bar going one way to hold it on then a thin bar going the other way so my mobo would be in plain veiw.

this is a work in progress so it may be slow but ive got all the right tools and equipment so itl be something to look farward to, for me at least

here the a starter pic of what its like at the mo, id already cut up my exisitng drive bay to add cooling as this thing heats up bad.










id love to hear from you guys about how you think im doing if theres ideas you have or anything id love to hear it this case is for myself i love building things and i want a case to be proud of when i leave for uni so wish me luck


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2009)

reserved for the final thing


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2009)

heres a photo of what the design will be for my window im just doing some rough ideas on the side to get an idea of how it will look in the end im gonna be stuck with it but i think ill stick with this one, crnt be arsed cuttin it ill do it tmoz what you think? its a little generic but itl show off my rig, hide my psu and hdds and allow for a window fan so it'l do that job


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 19, 2009)

wait till you put all of your components in because this way you know how far to cut to make the window.  
What color are you going to paint the case?


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2009)

well my componants are in like i said i had to ajust the fittings at the back to get my 4850 to fit  im not too shure about colours im going for red lighting inside so i mayjust paint it all black or even just leave it as my painting skills arnt great wat you think?


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2009)

couldint wait any longer am board so i got set up in the garage and started work


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

That cuts not too shabby! some filing / edging on that and it'll look great! 

/subscribed!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 19, 2009)

w00!

Worklogs FTW!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2009)

haha cheers guys its my seccind window ive ever cut, first was too embarasing to leave the room an ive learnt cutting corners with a dremel is blody hard work  file it off cleane up the side cut some perspex fit some edging and its done haha got loads too do


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 19, 2009)

go for black inside/dark red outside 

and hide all of your cables it will look that much better if you hide them !



subscribed!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2009)

cheers mate ill jake up youradvice an try it, problem is my fan are already red led froma previous set up so ill try them and see if i like it ill also invest in some of them cable ties things to wrap all ma cables in


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 19, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> cheers mate ill jake up youradvice an try it, problem is my fan are already red led froma previous set up so ill try them and see if i like it ill also invest in some of them cable ties things to wrap all ma cables in



and get those sticky pads that hold your zip ties in the help alot
let me get a link to show what they look like


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

You want some of these:

http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=60_112&products_id=556

And a massive bag of cable ties. Those nylon holders are awesome, and dirt cheap.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 19, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> You want some of these:
> 
> http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=60_112&products_id=556
> 
> And a massive bag of cable ties. Those nylon holders are awesome, and dirt cheap.



Yup those were it get the 4-way ones they are really cheap at home depot or lowes if you have one near by


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2009)

thats the one's i saw some on ebay im also thinking of gettin some actual sleveing to make the ones i crnt hide nicer too look at 

an i dnt have any of them stores in the uk lol


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2009)

right ive cleaned it all up and cut the window, im not gonna add the edging yet ill cut the fan hole then put it on, the windows just help on by double sided tape at the mo lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 19, 2009)

nice so far 

heres were i got my sleving but dont get the ties there i got my 100 pack for $3


bbl going swimming!
91F


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys itslate here so ill leave the rest of the work till tmoz but then ill finish the perspex and the edging an the side panel should be done


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 20, 2009)

well i just got home from college and started work straight away didnt take long to fit the edging cut the fan hole, and fit it all and tbh im really very pleased with my results, i was a little worried doing this as its my first propa attempt and i crnt afford to replace my case 
heres without edging





and with









so wats ur opions?


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 20, 2009)

that fan really helps allot funnily enough if i turn the fan on the card to its lowest i can stay under 35 during a long period of gaming ive found out haha very good idea


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 20, 2009)

nice so far. Can i see shot of the case internally without the side panel? unless of course you already know what your doing internally.

Nice window panel though!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 20, 2009)

well now if i show you my plans for the inside that will just ruin the supprise but at the moment their is no form of cable management at all thats one of my many jobs too do


----------



## vladmire (Apr 25, 2009)

not bad at all!


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 25, 2009)

ooh I love work logs! Subscribed.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 26, 2009)

nice job on the side window. As to cutting the part under the handle for another window it looks like the ps will stick out a fair bit and the wiring will be there so a window sounds cool but may not be that effective. 


Getting a piece of mesh to replace the front DVD covers is a good idea (mounting the fan behind for a cleaner look)
Maybe you can cut a piece of mesh, like you want for the DVD covers to put under the handle to allow heat to escape through the top.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 26, 2009)

> under the handle to allow heat to escape through the top.



now that is a great idea mate i think ill do just that were could i get the mesh though? ive looked on ebay and ebuyer neither have anything i found a website called chilled pc i think it was but nothing like wire mesh, plus i has to ship to the uk


----------



## MKmods (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is where I get it from
http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html

I have no idea if this is a good site (never tried them) but they are a bit more local to you
http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/Kustom_PCs_Shop_Trim___Edgings_64.html

I REALLY like the alum hex mesh. its very light weight, easy to work with and flows well.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 26, 2009)

those may are some bloody good links haha they stock everything i need ive had so many ideas for this case but due to my lack of experience i have nowhere to find the items i need so cheers haha id love to do something with the front of the case, ie completaly remake the front using mesh but i think it'dlook a bit crap haha


----------



## MKmods (Apr 26, 2009)

here is a shot of one I did using the mesh on the front


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 27, 2009)

that quite nice mind if i work with your idea


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 27, 2009)

It's looking good. I have had a mod in my head for awhile for the PSU, if you want to try it?
If you are willing to take your PSU apart then you could take the side off your PSU and cut an oblonged shape out, put black trim on and add some acrilic and maybe a LED. So basicly your PSU will have a window in it to show off the cool little components inside.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 27, 2009)

thats a realy good idea i might do that for the top of the psu then add a window under the handle to see through into the psu? hmmmmm


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 27, 2009)

of cause if i blow it all up doing this ill blame you


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 27, 2009)

right decided starting work on the psu tonight!!


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 27, 2009)

Haha Sounds good.
I am sure you know what you are doing, but I would advice looking what you will actually see when you cut your window, because I don't think it would look to good if all you saw was a huge heat sink lol. Anyways good luck with it! and i must see pictures!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 28, 2009)

right ive looked at it and theres is no point in adding a window under the handle for my psu, as it only just sticks out front under the handle, so ive decided to scrap the handle all together and have one huge skylight window on the top, then make a window for ma psu on the top so all can be seen


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds good. Any ideas on what colours you are going for yet?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 30, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> right ive looked at it and theres is no point in adding a window under the handle for my psu, as it only just sticks out front under the handle, so ive decided to scrap the handle all together and have one huge skylight window on the top, then make a window for ma psu on the top so all can be seen



that would look cool. The only thing is if you make a window in the top of the PS that is the back side of the printed circuit board (not too much to look at)

Throw a few LEDs in there and it may look cool.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 30, 2009)

aaaa right hmmm problem is i crnt add a window to the side of ma psu coz ive already cut the window in the door an its designed to hide ma psu errrrrm ill see what i can do like u said it may still look good with leds ill take it apart and have a gander

an conflicts ive had a few ideas on colours, ive got red led fans on the inside so the colours will be red and black but should i spray the inside all red, black or white what would promote the red leds best but without overdoing it


----------



## MKmods (Apr 30, 2009)

I think most will agree that a black inside with red bits (cables,lights etc.) would look nice.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 30, 2009)

Great job on that window .  I agree I think the blk&red would be primo looking for sure


----------



## ste2425 (May 1, 2009)

hmmm yea its just the outside is black an i kinda dnt wanna overdo it, the silver bits im thinkin of makin red too


----------



## Conflict0s (May 1, 2009)

Yea like MKmods said, All black with hints or red always looks nice, but it is weather you feel it is to generic or not. I don't know how it would look because i haven't seen the inside of your case but maybe the motherboard side, top and bottom all black and then the rear panel and the front panel in a red? Just mix it up abit or go for all black. Totally up to you


----------



## ste2425 (May 1, 2009)

haha yea god i hate british weather ive got the flu for the past couple of days an ive been stuck in ma bed so all i can do is sketch out ideas lol dam rain thats wat i blame


----------



## Conflict0s (May 3, 2009)

Arh bummer, Hope you get better soon


----------



## japuchi (May 3, 2009)

So nice window! I have a friend who cutted his window with something like a chainsaw, and results so bad lol.


----------



## ste2425 (May 3, 2009)

haha well i used a dremel tool, not the best recomended thing to use as it is time consuming and a lot harder to get a straight line but with a bit of filling its easy to smooth out anybumps, bankholiday monday tmoz so i crnt buy any supplies but i think i do the inside of the case black, im going off the idea of a top window as it wont be very secure and i no that one drunk nght at uni ill come in and put it through haha so ill be painting the inside black and the silver bits red i still need to thin up some cunning idea for the front im lucky its all smooth and one part if that makes sense so the mesh idea MKmods showed us would work quite well with the case, dnt no if my kills are upto it though


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

I got a mega 1337 bargain yesterday! Went to Yorkshire to see my Grandad, went in an el cheapo shop, got a 5 pack of files for £2.99!  THEY HAVE ORANGE HANDLES!!!! 

I have a HDD mount kit coming, so ill be removing my hdd cage and possibly smoothing off all my existing cuts - ill fill you in ste, might inspire you a little


----------



## ste2425 (May 3, 2009)

> ill fill you in ste, might inspire you a little



haha i had to read through that twice it confused me at first  shure id love all the ideas you guys have in the end this case is for me its my last bit of work whilst i have money before i go to uni plus i want a nice lookin rig to show off


----------



## ste2425 (May 3, 2009)

right im going away for half an hour to do some work haha pics and info to come


----------



## MKmods (May 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I got a mega 1337 bargain yesterday! Went to Yorkshire to see my Grandad, went in an el cheapo shop, got a 5 pack of files for £2.99!  THEY HAVE ORANGE HANDLES!!!!
> 
> I have a HDD mount kit coming, so ill be removing my hdd cage and possibly smoothing off all my existing cuts - ill fill you in ste, might inspire you a little



Next to my Tin snips the files I have are my second favorite tool, Great deal Kyle.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Like $2 for some cracking files. Ive been meaning to get some for a while now, I hate having to use a cutting disc in small fine movements to try and smooth off the edge of a cut - always ends up uneven and awful looking. A hand file on the other hand . . . 

I had to take a few pictures. They were just such a bargain  







Lovely thin and cheap plastic packet they all reside in. Look at the tops though! Can hang them on the wall in the garage! 

They are really coarse, decent weight too. Hopefully they will last me a while.

Got a flat standard, circular, triangular, square and rounded file in the pack. My grandad was shocked, he didnt know that I did metal work, he seemed quite impressed haha.


----------



## ste2425 (May 4, 2009)

nice find there mate   well i got bad news for those following this   i tried to spray the silver bits and made a complete dogs bollox of it, it didnt spray even ran everywhere and i dnt no why i did everything i was told, even coats, light sprays in one direction then the other scruff the surface a little so it sticks but hey i gues i dnt have the same amount of experience but at least i can learn from my mistakes, sand it down and start again   oh and i ran out of black paint for the inside which was, anoyingly, comeing out perfect


----------



## MKmods (May 4, 2009)

dont worry practice makes perfect. When I mess up rather than waiting for paint to dry to sand off (can take a long time) I use Lacquer thinner to remove it.


----------



## ste2425 (May 4, 2009)

never thought of that, not that i have any handy anyway  i got a damp cloth to it and managed to rub most of it off before it dried thankfully but it wasnt perfect, ive re-done it now spent all evening on it and im very happy with the results its current;y drying then ill take snaps and you guys can have a gander, howq long will it be before it fairly scratch proof would you say?


----------



## MKmods (May 4, 2009)

read the can. Its really hard to say as it depends on the paint (lacquer is really fast and enamel paint can be an hour up to a week or 2)
Also it depends on the weather, when its cold/damp outside it takes even longer. When I am doing the carbon fiber it can take up to 72 hours to cure..
(I am so impatient, lol)


----------



## ste2425 (May 4, 2009)

right ok cool, well i no the can say however long but i read it can take longer after that to be actually quite 'scratch proof' rather then just dry


----------

